# Dress ripped-who can fix it?



## jemimad (Aug 13, 2009)

Help! Have torn two of my silk dresses  and I need to find someone who can fix them. Both torn along a hem line. Am in Barsha, need someone local- any advice/ help is appreciated.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

hey dear ,
dont panic , the good thing about this town that you can fix anything for 3times nothing ,
any how , they are lots of tailures in Burdubai eara, those can fix i guess , am heading down their on weekend in order to get some shirts done ,

ill check if he can do it , and how much it might cost and ill let you know ,

have a good day .


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

There are loads of tailors in Satwa who will be able to do this - can recommend either Coventry or Deepa's. Send me a PM if you need directions.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

M.Sharaf said:


> .... tailures ........


MSharaf you f(t)ailure!!!!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

|James| said:


> MSharaf you f(t)ailure!!!!


Jeez James who appointed you the spelling and grammar moderator for the forum? 

Perosnally speaking I can't write, speak or read more than a few words in any language other than English, so I am in awe of the multilingual people around me in the UAE. Plus, M. Sharaf is trying to help out a fellow poster, which is what the forum is all about. Maybe rather than correcting other people's posts you could concentrate on making some useful ones yourself??


----------



## jemimad (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you for your help! Will pop down there!


----------



## julan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dream Girls in Satwa are great too


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

lower ground floor of Dubai Mall, near Waitrose, is a small place that does alterations. Not as cheap as Satwa but handy and very good. There are also a couple of places along the Jumeirah Beach Road.


----------

